# Is there an alternative to Exchange Server?



## OldGeyser (Mar 23, 2015)

I am looking for an alternative to Exchange Server using anything else other than a Microsoft Exchange platform.

I would prefer to be able to run an email server WITH a website on a Linode, which is possible, but I need Calendar and Contacts support for the iPhone and possibly Outlook. (CalDav and CardDav)

Is this possible?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Have a look at the OpenChange.org project. It appears to be an Open Source implementation of Exchange. I haven't read a lot into it, but it might be what your looking for.


----------

